# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Rode ogen na drinken van ...

## Puntje

Na het drinken van fruitsap, bruiswater, cola, iced-tea, wijn, bier, ... krijg ik steeds rode ogen. Dit gaat wel eens gepaard met hoofdpijn. Het treed pas na enkele uren (of soms de volgende dag) op. Ben hiervoor meermaals bij de huisarts geweest, alsook bij een professor allergiologie.

Het enige bewijsbare is een allergie voor huisstofmijt en pollen. Maar een verklaring van de problemen ten gevolge van de dranken, is er niet. De allergioloog geeft aan deze producten niet meer te gebruiken, maar dan blijft alleen nog water over als drank.

Het gebruik van antihistamine voor het behandelen van allergiën, werkt bij mij niet tegen de rode ogen.

Iemand enig idee wat er hier aan de hand is?

----------


## Puntje

Niemand?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Puntje,

Vervelend dat je steeds rode ogen en hoofdpijn krijgt  :Frown: 
Zou het niet kunnen dat het toch met de huisstofmijt en pollen te maken heeft ipv met het drinken van vruchtensappen? Gebruik je ook bepaalde medicijnen?
Kan zijn dat je wel allergisch bent voor een bepaald stofje wat in het drinken zit, maar dat ze dat niet kunnen testen of dat dat te duur is om in algemene allergie tests te stoppen...?
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...llergie+dotito hier kan je lezen dat Hella en Dotito meerdere malen verschillende tests moesten ondergaan voordat ze erachter kwamen waar ze precies allergisch voor waren.
Ik hoop voor je dat je erachter komt waar je precies allergisch voor bent.
Misschien kan je biologische vruchtensap bij de natuurwinkel proberen om te kijken of je daar wel tegen kan?
Sterke!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

